# Motley Retic Question



## cog (Dec 30, 2008)

Is the motley gene with retics dominant or co-dominant? I read it was dominant but wouldnt that make it the super form of the gene already? but you can get super motley retics. I thought co-dominant genes had a super form where dominants dont. Sorry if this is a dipshit question


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Good question. You might like to look at this link: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/1080243-dominant-morphs.html

We have to distinguish between genes and appearance with supers. 

Gene A is dominant to gene a if a snake has 2 A genes (AA) and the the appearance is the same as a snake with an A gene paired with an a gene (Aa). The snake with the AA gene pair is the super.

Two genes (gene A and gene a) are codominant if a snake has 2 A genes (AA) and the the appearance is NOT the same as a snake with an A gene paired with an a gene (Aa). The snake with the AA gene pair is the super.

You can tell the super form by the snake's appearance if the mutant gene is codominant to the normal gene. You can NOT tell the super form by the snake's appearance if the mutant gene is dominant to the normal gene. A breeding test is necessary.

I have also read that motley is dominant to the corresponding normal gene. But dominant can also be defined as "not recessive", which includes both dominant and codominant. So I have no definitive answer about motley.


----------



## cog (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for your help its much appreciated. I was searching around for hours looking for some kind of explanation lol


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

it is incomplete dominant, which we in the reptile hobby normally call 'co-dominant' it is inherited the same say as tiger, platinum and sunfire. motley is the het form, super motley is the homozygous form.


----------

